# Case for Triple Crossfire?



## digibucc (Feb 7, 2010)

I was wondering what cases would allow me to plug in my 3rd 4870 for a decent price.

The i7 Rig in specs, because of the Antec 300 case does not give me enough room to plug in my last card, it only fits single slot cards.  What inexpensive cases have enough room to use the 3rd Rampage II Extreme PcieX slot with a dual width card.

and I say inexpensive, but I don't mean cheap. As Quality as possible and not gaudy looking, as black as possible.
I would like it to be sub $100, or even sub $70 if possible as I don't need a PSU or fans or anything, I just need to fit my parts in.

I would buy used as well, so even if it doesn't fit my price if it's close, I'll look for a used one at my price.

thanks!


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112238


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 7, 2010)

This is what I have:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146059

Very nice case. Just make sure you have some extra fans lying around as it only comes with one 120 in the front


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2010)

I think his requirements of tri-fire makes an 8 expansion slot case a must. Other than Dons pick, I found the Ikonik Ra10, but its $140.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 7, 2010)

yea the lian li is pretty  and a better price than I would have suspected for one.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 7, 2010)

checkout the new cm690 II 

here is mine http://techpowerup.com/gallery/2464.html

and im planning a 3rd one to put in between my 2 5770s


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 7, 2010)

Have a look at the SilverStone Raven 02

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163154


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 7, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> Have a look at the SilverStone Raven 02
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163154



You did see the 100 dollar budget, right?  And it looks like the 690 only has 7 slots.

I have the pc-k58's big brother the pc-k62 and it's a sweet piece of machinery.  the K62 runs 120 shipped at the egg tho :/


----------



## Izliecies (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, your choice should be any case in the Lancool PC-Kxx line. They all have 8 expansion slots.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 7, 2010)

look at my rig Don, there IS room for 3 gfx cards,


----------



## digibucc (Feb 7, 2010)

for you (FiH) , but for me no.

The Rampage II PcieX slots are spaced differently than yours.  my 3rd card would butt the PSU just like it does in my Antec.

I am gonna grab the Lian Li I think 
thanks everyone, and thanks DonInKansas ;-)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 7, 2010)

oh DOH Then, didnt think of that


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 7, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> You did see the 100 dollar budget, right?



Sorry missed that my bad


----------



## digibucc (Feb 8, 2010)

ordered the 58 from the egg, thanks Don


----------

